
Show HN: I Made the Tinder for Poetry, Quilius - haliax
https://quili.us
======
haliax
Reposting, as I think I messed up my timing yesterday.

Hi HN! This is a Thanksgiving holiday project I made, inspired by a Robin
Sloan novel and the whole "X for Y" thing getting a bit silly :)

It's rough right now, because I wanted to launch something rather than obsess
like I usually do.

I'd love to hear what you think!

